# Icon rda



## Seemo.wm (8/7/17)

Whos had stock of the icon rda in Johannesburg?


----------



## Dubz (8/7/17)

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/icon-rda-by-vandy-vape


----------



## Naeem_M (8/7/17)

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/products/vandy-vape-mike-vapes-icon-rda


----------



## Divan Smit (8/7/17)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/icon-rda-1466?category=90


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/7/17)

Vaperite has it. Where do you live so that I can direct you to the closest shop?


----------



## @cliff (8/7/17)

Dubz said:


> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/icon-rda-by-vandy-vape


Got mine from.


----------



## Seemo.wm (8/7/17)

Thanks guys.. vape club has the best price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (10/7/17)

https://dragonvape.co.za/product/vandy-vape-icon-rda/


----------

